# New Envy



## Boesman (Jun 16, 2006)

Ek het gister my nuwe Envy van Hannes af gekry, en kan hy skiet... Ek weet nie of dit die chocolate adiction of die boog is nie maar ek vandag 291 geskiet op die Barberton indoor ek is baie in my noppies nie eers een zip nie. Met 35 xse as ek die viers kan verloor is ek amper kompeteerend.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

My respect Boesman, one day the bow in you hand and so a good result.
Seems this is a good bow model.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Baie geluk Boesman. Ek was ook daar. Het ok gedoen maar is so 'n bietjie fies vir myself. Een simpel fout gemaak. Daar was dan drie Elite boe op Baberton gewees gister. Ek jy en Mogodu. Al drie van dieselfde forum. Ek hoop nie jy skiet daai Envy op 80# in kompetisies nie.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Mooi so met die nuwe boog! Goeie telling vir 'n splinternuwe boog!


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice shooting!
I missed the Barberton shoot, went camping with the wife and kids instead :tongue:
That bow must be hell on target butts :wink:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Good shooting met 'n nuwe boog! Baie geluk!


----------



## Boesman (Jun 16, 2006)

*70# for Target*

Hi yes it was a bit though on the butts, they had to move me, all the folks there had to wait for me hehehe, at 70# the arrows went trough a butt...... I did more adjustments this afternoon neutral peep and move rest to the right, I can shoot five x's every time, I think I'm ready for this thursdays club shoot....... X seems to stick to the pin hmmm....sweet.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

By the way: AT has a thing called ManLaw - which you have broken by not posting pics!!!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Matatazela said:


> By the way: AT has a thing called ManLaw - which you have broken by not posting pics!!!


That is it James 1000.:thumbs_up


----------



## Boesman (Jun 16, 2006)

*Foto's*

Sorry ouens, ek het nie geweet van die"manlaw" ding nie, hier is 'n paar van die boog en groepeerings op 20 yards.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Baie nice. Ek sien jy skiet in die "Freestyle" klas.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Lekker spoed-masjien wat jy daar het Boesman.


----------



## the reaper (Aug 13, 2006)

Not quite sure what ya guys are saying but nice bow anyway.I have a 30" 81# envy #122 and absolutely love it 400 gr arrow 359 fps never shot heavier than that out of it yet.Congrats on the bow. sorry for intruding.


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Welcome reaper He is just proud on his new bow really a nice piece of Machine. Boesman you can actally get the fita target of some of the web sites http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Target_archery if you open the pick and save it it makes a nice 20 yards target 
Enjoy regards Hendrik


----------



## the reaper (Aug 13, 2006)

thanks for the warm welcome must be neat to get to hunt animals we only see on t.v.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

the reaper said:


> thanks for the warm welcome must be neat to get to hunt animals we only see on t.v.


Come on over reaper,
that 80# envy of yours is just the thing for what we have got here :wink:


----------



## the reaper (Aug 13, 2006)

RayDando said:


> Come on over reaper,
> that 80# envy of yours is just the thing for what we have got here :wink:


someday I would love to just to see it over there would be worth the trip.


----------

